# So You Think You Can Dance!



## MzzRach (May 31, 2009)

Who else is obsessed with this show?  The new season just started, and this coming week is "Vegas week" where the top 20 get chosen.

I have watched the last 3 seasons and just love it (my faves last season were Katie & Joshua).  Who else is looking forward to this new season?


----------



## joey444 (May 31, 2009)

I love love love this show! I love the songs that the choreographers choose and of course the dances. I was desperately waiting for American Idol to be over so SYTYCD would start.  I loved Joshua last year but I wasn't too fond of Katie.  I loved Chelsea...


----------



## pdtb050606 (May 31, 2009)

I LOVE SYTYCD..my fav last year was probably Twitch.  I especially love all the dances Mia Michaels does. It's always set to record on my dvr


----------



## gigglegirl (May 31, 2009)

I LOVE SYTYCD!! Especially the R&B type dances, love love love them! oh and my top faves are the group dances!! I loved dances choreographed by Tabitha & Napoleon, Wade Robson, and the newcomer last season of Sonya. 

I found it hilarious during the audition rounds when Tyce was making his comments. Entertaining!!

I'm so happy we'll have another one to look forward to this fall!!!


----------



## gildedangel (May 31, 2009)

I love this show. Usually with shows like this I love the filtering out portion where people come to audition. I love hearing bad singers on American Idol, but I actually don't like the auditioning for this show. I always feel so bad for the people who took years and years of lessons and are still terrible, but their instructors tell them that they are great. And people get hurt too. Otherwise I absolutely love this show, it is so much fun to watch people dance completely different styles and it keeps the show really interesting!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 31, 2009)

This is one of the only competition shows I actually watch pass the audition phase. It's so entertaining to watch such talented dancers snd how they are able to move their bodies in incredible ways.

Sometimes, during commercials, I like to imitate the dance moves I saw on the show. I usually end up pulling a muscle or two. :/


----------



## coachkitten (May 31, 2009)

This is the best show of the summer!  I can't wait to get to the Top 20!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

I like it a lot....Not my favorite but I always watch it


----------



## ashk36 (May 31, 2009)

I freakin loooove watching the auditions, the poppers and lockers always amaze me. I cannot look away from the tv. Then there was one girl on the other day who did some off the wall kind of creepy moves, she was asian I think, with a rose in her hair? Yeah I didn't want her to stop dancing.


----------



## joey444 (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG!! Tyce's comments were hilarious!  He is sooo Broadway.  Ooohh, I can't wait to see what Mia and Sonya choreagraph this season.  Sonya is so quirky and weird, I just love her and Mia, well she's a league of her own...AMAZING!


----------



## bea_16 (Jun 1, 2009)

I love this show! My favorite dances are usually the ones that wade choreographs. So excited for the top 20 this week!


----------



## BBJay (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG. I am in love with this show. I've been watching it since the first season with Nick and Melody <3. I loved Chelsea and Joshua from last season. Katie kinda grew on me. I'm really glad to see more of Tyce this season. His pieces are always so much fun. Words can't even describe Mia Michaels. Hometown Glory is still one of my alltime favorite pieces.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_I love this show. Usually with shows like this I love the filtering out portion where people come to audition. I love hearing bad singers on American Idol, but I actually don't like the auditioning for this show. I always feel so bad for the people who took years and years of lessons and are still terrible, but their instructors tell them that they are great. And people get hurt too. Otherwise I absolutely love this show, it is so much fun to watch people dance completely different styles and it keeps the show really interesting!_

 

I agree - I can't wait to get to the main performance part of the show.

I feel like this show really educates about so many different styles of dance.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 1, 2009)

I love love this show for all the reasons listed above, but also I always discover wicked good music.  It seems like the choreographers find lesser known artists and such, I love it so much!  Some of the dances too...I honestly think Sonya is my favorite choreographer!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a bit of a girl crush on Sonya. I think it's the hair that does it.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jun 2, 2009)

I love SYTYCD, one of my fav show....it's one of the few shows DH and I watch together.....I didn't think Joshua should have won last season though, I was rooting to Twitch or Katie.......I think that choreographer Sonya is weird but there's something about her that draws me to her, I like her.   I can't wait for the top 20!


----------



## joey444 (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I have a bit of a girl crush on Sonya. I think it's the hair that does it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You and me both!!  I think she's so freaking pretty...and I love her style..


----------



## Manda-la (Jun 2, 2009)

I freaking love SYTYCD, definitely one of my favourite shows! I've been watching it since season 2, I was in love with Benji for so longgggg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I absolutely love watching the "contemporary" dancers, but I find that they look too much the same, they've all kinda ripped off that kinda broken Mia Michaels style, which bothers me some. But this season seems to have some fresh talent like the kid with his brother who are all broadway/old hollywood style jazz dancers. I'm excited for top 20!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 3, 2009)

*impatiently waits for the audition phase to end and the performance shows to begin*


----------



## carandru (Jun 3, 2009)

Omg, can I say that I love love love love love love this show.  I didn't watch the very first season, but every season after has made it way on to my DVR.  I even have past seasons saved on my computer.  

Dance is my passion and 1st love so of course I love just about anything to do with it....especially when people do it well!  I mean, sometimes these people just dance as if they were born to do it, as if it's the way the breathe and  seriously, that just takes my breath away.

Travis is still my favorite by the way. I don't recall a dance style that he couldn't do and that crump routine he did...lol, I think that turned me on a little bit.... and OMG I was so excited when Hawk (my hubby's all time fav) and Dominique (D-trix) were on America's best Dance crew (AND WON!!). O and can we please talk about Will from last season?  I loved him and Katie together b/c their styles just fit so well.  Joshua and Twitch (did you notice him in hairspray?) were definitely beasts on the dance floor as well. 

I'm excited to see what the choreographers come up w/ for this season.  I really like Sonya's style, and Mia Michaels choreography is just crazy beautiful.  And can't wait to see if Shane sneaks in there too.  He doesn't do too much since he started judging America's Best Dance Crew.   I do have to say that I don't really care for Tabitha and Napolean's choreography though... I don't know why....their dances don't really say hip hop to me lol. IDK. 

P.S.  One of my roomies from college trained w/ Mia Michaels!  Seeing her choreography on tv is almost nothing compared to seeing it live.  *faints*


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*impatiently waits for the audition phase to end and the performance shows to begin*_

 
Thats when i start watching !!


----------



## carandru (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Thats when i start watching !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You mean, you miss the Sex audition?  Lol.  I really don't like laughing at the bad people, but that guy gets me every time.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 3, 2009)

Has anyone watched the new episode that is on (for me at least) right now? Any thoughts? This show is making me feel sad! :'(


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 3, 2009)

why did they cut Natalie (Katy's roommate who was just edged out last year by Katy?)??? I was sad, and totally choked up with Branden's reaction....


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_You mean, you miss the Sex audition? Lol. I really don't like laughing at the bad people, but that guy gets me every time._

 

I did...I'm backwards....I watch the auditions for American Idol but not the show....then vice versa for this...I need to do better


----------



## bea_16 (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope the broadway brothers make the top 20.I think they're awesome.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_why did they cut Natalie (Katy's roommate who was just edged out last year by Katy?)??? I was sad, and totally choked up with Branden's reaction...._

 
I was really bummed about that as well.  They should have kept her or at least made her dance for her life.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jun 4, 2009)

EXACTLY Katie!! And some of them they let dance for their life, well, i don't think so have had another chance over natalie. *sigh* Its still a head scratcher; but i hope she will try out for the next season that will air in fall!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_why did they cut Natalie (Katy's roommate who was just edged out last year by Katy?)??? I was sad, and totally choked up with Branden's reaction...._

 

Idk, it totally bugged me though...she was def one of the best and they didn't let her "dance for her life" like they did some of the others? She nailed it when she danced it for Sonya, then choked-but they should have let her dance!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I was really bummed about that as well. They should have kept her or at least made her dance for her life._

 
I agree.  They had others "dance for their life" - why not her?  Who knows what ends up on the cutting room floor in the editing room........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I knew if the broadway boys made it far enough, only one would make it to the top 20.  They have a history of trying to make the mix of styles the dancers specialize in as versatile as possible.

Very stoked for the performance shows to start this week!  I hope that Wade Robson is available for more choreography this season.  His stuff always takes it there, he is amazing.


----------



## Manda-la (Jun 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Very stoked for the performance shows to start this week! I hope that Wade Robson is available for more choreography this season. His stuff always takes it there, he is amazing._

 
I have heard that he will be back to choreograph! As well as Shane Sparks and Brian Friedman! I sort of lurk on the sytycd lj community during sytycd season, so I found out from there. I certainly hope it is true though! I loveeeeee Wade and Shane!


----------



## Modmom (Jun 9, 2009)

Oh i LOVE this show too!!!  Two of my recent hip hop teachers have made it to the finals on the Canadian version (but unfortunately not the top 20).  Makes me so proud to have had such amazing teachers!!  Yes I'm still dancing and learning at 39!!!  LOL

I was stunned with Natalie...absolutely stunned.  She's got the whole package and is so enthralling to watch.  They seemed so out to get her and hubby and I couldn't figure out why.  They should have let her dance for her life.  Huge disappointment.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 11, 2009)

Am I the only person who thinks Judge Mary's under eye concealer is a tad to light? The skin under her eyes goes directly from a pale yellow to a tanned orange.


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 11, 2009)

i went to see the tour for i think the 2nd season it was fun


----------



## carandru (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Am I the only person who thinks Judge Mary's under eye concealer is a tad to light? The skin under her eyes goes directly from a pale yellow to a tanned orange._

 
Yea I noticed that too, and was surprised.  I feel like the MUA on the show are generally really great.  They always make the contestants look gorgeous.  I bet Mary has her own MUA though.  O and her Botox comment was freaking hilarious.

I pretty much loved all of the performance last night except for the second one...the broadway one the Tyce choreographed.  The routine was there but the dancer energy just lacked :-(.  Now I'm so excited for the rest of the season b/c they picked a really great group of dancers!


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 11, 2009)

Last night my mom and I watched, and we LOVED the first pair - Philip and Jeanine.

Sooo amazing!!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Yea I noticed that too, and was surprised. I feel like the MUA on the show are generally really great. They always make the contestants look gorgeous. I bet Mary has her own MUA though. O and her Botox comment was freaking hilarious.

I pretty much loved all of the performance last night except for the second one...the broadway one the Tyce choreographed. The routine was there but the dancer energy just lacked :-(. Now I'm so excited for the rest of the season b/c they picked a really great group of dancers!_

 

I totally agree, loved them all.  I was really impressed they were all so good on the first show. Oh and...
I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wade Robson, he is so creative-I would love to get inside his head!


----------



## hrockstar (Jun 13, 2009)

I confess i am a big sappy dork!
This show either makes me cry or sit there with a big stupid goofy smile. (i guess i like dance a lot more than i thought huh?  LOL)


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hrockstar* 

 
_I confess i am a big sappy dork!
This show either makes me cry or sit there with a big stupid goofy smile. (i guess i like dance a lot more than i thought huh? LOL)_

 
You are not alone!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love this show, it makes me happy.


----------



## hrockstar (Jun 14, 2009)

yay! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really really loved every dance this week but the judges were right about the one routine being forgettable...it was the one dance/couple i couldn't remember until the recap.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 9, 2009)

We're already almost to the top ten!  There were some brilliant routines last night.  Will be interesting to see how the voting went.

Love it when they mix the couples up starting next week.  Never know what will happen!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 9, 2009)

It was a great show, I esp loved Brandon & ? routine, the one by Wade Robson


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_It was a great show, I esp loved Brandon & ? routine, the one by Wade Robson_

 
Brandon & Janette - they had a brilliant night!  Their tango was amazing too.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Brandon & Janette - they had a brilliant night! Their tango was amazing too._

 
I love them.  The ballerina Melissa has to be one of my faves as well.  She is such a graceful and beautiful dancer.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 10, 2009)

*********spoiler alert***********

OK, I just have to say I loved Cat's makeup tonight.  I mean she looks good most of the time but I really liked those colours on her; went great with the dress.

On a dancing note I would rather have seen Jason go then Phillip!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ I agree, she looked gorgeous


----------



## ashschu (Jul 10, 2009)

I thought they made good choices last night. I love Phillip, but honestly he could only go so far with his lack of technical training. He was doing SO good, but had kinda peaked

I am glad to see Caitlin go. I've been wanting her to leave ever since the first episode where they kicked out Ashley but kept her.

Ade was totally boring to me up until last night. WOW I had no idea he had that in him, his solo was amazing!


----------



## joey444 (Jul 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Brandon & Janette - they had a brilliant night!  Their tango was amazing too._

 
OMG!! I Loooooooved that tango.  I thought it was amazing.  That one and the Mia Michaels Addiction routine were by far my favorite!! I really didn't like Brandon and Jeannette at first but now they are one of my favorites. I also love Kayla and Kapono and Ade and the ballerina.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 11, 2009)

Ade is a beast.  That solo was unbelievable.  

I agreed with their cuts this week.  Now it's all about mixing up the couples and voting for singles.  Should be interesting, it always is.

And I agree about Cat's makeup, it was hot.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 18, 2009)

Yay for Travis!!  His choreography was amazing, so great to see a piece from him.  And Jeanine and Jason danced it brilliantly.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 18, 2009)

^^ I totally agree, they were amazing and Travis' work was outstanding!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 22, 2009)

Janette--she is just amazing, no matter the style she rocks it like an old pro. 

She's the one I want to win!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 23, 2009)

WTH!!!!

America SOOO got it wrong this time!!!!

Janette should NOT be gone!!! this is wrong....so wrong. For me, her perfomances WOWed me the most out of the girls.

I'm in Canada, so i can't vote, and it makes me upset!


----------



## Kalico (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_WTH!!!!

America SOOO got it wrong this time!!!!

Janette should NOT be gone!!! this is wrong....so wrong. For me, her perfomances WOWed me the most out of the girls.

I'm in Canada, so i can't vote, and it makes me upset!




_

 
I KNOW!! WTH happened there? I wanted Jeanette to win, period. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the other girls but Jeanette was the best IMO.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm actually more surprised that Jason went home then the fact Janette went home.  Don't get me wrong I think Janette is a great dancer I just like the other 3 girls better.

My fave top 3 performances were:

Melissa & Ade - Contemporary
Jeanine & Brandon - Pop Jazz
Kayla & Jason - Hip Hop

After the performances I figured that Janette and Evan would both be going home, as they didn't seem to have a stand out performance, so I am surprised that Jason went home instead.  Even more surprised that Evan was not in the bottom 2 guys.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 24, 2009)

^^ True, Evan is good but nowhere on the level of the others.  I know a lot of people like him but I really think he should go home next week.  I really hope Brandon gets into the finals, he is just a power house imo.  I want my fav to win this year (Brandon) since Will didn't win last year


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^ Brandon the power house indeed. that man dances like he is steel. he can do a 6 feet jump and make a landing as if he's landing on clouds. seriously...HOW?

not only do i love Janette the most outta the girls....i wanted her to win too. SIGH.

so disappointed.

did people forget her Argentine Tango routine with Brandon!!??! she was BLAZZZZING! not once has she failed in a performance....even got a standing ovation with the argentine tango...and she gets booted off????

effin hell.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 24, 2009)

The argentine tango with Janette & Brandon was unbelieveable.  I am also stunned that she went home.  So not right.

Melissa & Ade's contemporary routine made me sob - I lost my mother to cancer last year, so it really pierced my heart.  What a beautiful piece of work. 

Only 2 weeks left, I can't believe it!


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 24, 2009)

^^^ aww HUGS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im sorry to hear that hun.
it made my jaw drop too. the way he carried her on his shoulders at the end..and her posture and face while she was up there looking up with so much strength and power...was so touching.

i didn't cry during the routine...but did seeing the judges and tice cry make me cry! oh geebus. i could only imagine what it feels like to be personally affected by cancer....but even still i can't imagine. and mia's comment...about her and her dad...how she wish she had that strength......*waterfallssss!!!* oh crud.

amazing routine.

but Janette should've still stayed!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yes im still on it! haha)


----------



## bea_16 (Jul 25, 2009)

I will be power-voting for Brandon next week.If someone deserves to be in the Top 4, it's him.


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bea_16* 

 
_I will be power-voting for Brandon next week.If someone deserves to be in the Top 4, it's him._

 
agreed


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 25, 2009)

OMG, I am so glad I found this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is 100% my favorite show on TV, been watching it since the very first season.  I've been in love with the world of dance since age 4, and it's wonderful to be able to watch it grow through this medium.

Ok, so...I cried like a baby over the breast cancer routine.  During the performance, after it, when they were judging it, when I watched it a second and third time, and it goes on and on.  What an amazing piece.

Shocked that Janette went home.  Jason was done for me a few weeks ago.  His luck of the draw last week (the Travis routine...beautiful) saved him, poor Kupono.

My Top 4 picks: Ade, Brandon, Melissa, Kayla

I doubt they'll all make it, but they deserve it!  Evan is adorable, but the other 2 guys are seriously in a different league.  Kayla may be lacking in the personality department off stage, but she's an amazing dancer and performer on it.  Jeanine just drives me crazy with her skanky self, am I the only one?

Anyway, who are your top 4 picks?


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 25, 2009)

Camnagem - OT, but I love your avatar.  I admit I watched Punky Brewster way back in the day!


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 25, 2009)

^^ Aww...thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Punky was my everything growing up, well...her and the New Kids, but I won't go there.

Your avatar is beyond stunning! If that's you...wow, just gorgeous.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 25, 2009)

You are very kind. That is me and my favourite lipglass - Cult of Cherry!

Anywhoo - back to dance! Who else loved the redux of Ramalama from Season 2....AND Wade Robson danced in it? I was in heaven. And it was great to see Jamie and Hok dance another Wade piece - the hummingbird & the flower.

I am sick addicted to this show. And can keep feeding my addiction since there will be a fall season for the first time.


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 25, 2009)

Ramalama...what can I say?  FAB!

I couldn't take my eyes off of Wade.  I love watching the choreographers dance their own pieces.  It's like a little peek inside their minds, what they wanted it to look like, etc...I loved it!

Side note: I wish the camera people would just show us what it looks like from the front for the entire dance!  It's nice to see the faces of the different dancers, sure, but I'd really like a full on frontal view.  That sounds terrible, I'll just leave it at that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also thrilled about the fall season!  I'm secretly hoping that they kicked Natalie off in the Vegas rounds to save her for the fall season.  Also, that male dancer who was locked in a contract (I can't remember his name, argh!)...he was wonderful.

Sorry, I'm totally rambling!!  Love this show.


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 25, 2009)

I like Jeanine for her smile--its amazing! I could do without Melissa, I don't find her to be as versatile as, well, I'll beat a dead horse but Janette. She was amazing! I am glad Nigel felt she was his fave, its just too bad she went. 

I agree with Ade and Brandon being the final two boys--Evan, I don't think hes tops. 

Do you guys think it'll be a guy or a girl that'll win it all? I would like a girl to win, ie Kayla but I have a feeling it'll be Brandon. 

OT Camnagem did you check out New Kids during their new tours in the past year or so?? I didn't get to see their full service tour but did see them in April--they were amazing!! I never did see them in the 80s or 90s, but boy, they were great! I fell in love with them all over again!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 27, 2009)

-you got the right stuff bab-by love the way you turn me on-the right stuff





 I loved NKOTB back in the day! 

Ok, sorry back to topic..I hope Brandon will win, I will join in on the power voting this week


----------



## chocokitty (Jul 27, 2009)

I was very sad to see Janette leave on Thursday...America made a big mistake!  

I think a guy will win this season...Brandon.  I think it's between him & Kayla.  The judges seem to praise Kayla more so you never know!


----------



## cmariemac (Jul 27, 2009)

Evan and Melissa need to go!!!! Evan is just boring and Melissa is not versatile. I think Melissa would have gone home if it weren't for the cancer routine, and why did Janette go over her??? It truly upsets me, I am a dancer and am just fed up with these two. I think it will be between Kayla and Brandon or Jeanine and Brandon but I want Kayla to win, she is a sweetheart


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 30, 2009)

^^^I think after the performances last night that Evan and Melissa will be going tonight.

I think that Kayla and Brandon should def be the final 2!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jul 30, 2009)

I fell asleep right after the show went off and didn't do my power voting for Brandon,arrgh--I REALLY want him to win!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 30, 2009)

AKHFOQEWGNASKMFNBASDAD~!!!!!!

Ade?!!??! voted off?!?!?!?!

JKEHWT;OGIHAFNJAGHAF!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 30, 2009)

i know....i so thought evan was out. wow. brandon is still going to win, though i wish another girl would win, its time!!


----------



## joey444 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am BEYOND shocked about Ade!! I thought it was definitely gonna be Evan leaving.  On a happier note, both of my Miami people are in the finale!!  Yay...


----------



## jenee.sum (Jul 31, 2009)

*gigglegirl*: i would love a girl to win this season too, but i think brandon is going to take it. kayla is so hot though. i love how she's been ending her solos with such cute personality 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and her lines.....talk about her lines!

oh and katie was so hot in tonight's performance with twitch. haha that messy hair and hot routine. that kiss gets the crowd everytime.


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 31, 2009)

I can't believe Ade didn't make it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nothing against Evan. He really seems like a nice guy (and he's totally adorable and charming) but he's just not my favorite. Ade leaving is a gigantic bummer, what a talent that guy is. I'll be missing him next week for sure...so will the top 2 girls, his partnering was just tops.

Jeanine is still a skank, and managed to ho herself into the top 4 (sorry Jeanine fans, she just totally rubs me the wrong way!). I was half expecting Melissa to go home, but in my opinion...she deserved to make the top 4. What an amazing performer/partner she's been this season.

I enjoyed watching the nominated routines from last season (loved seeing Mark again!), and the Jabbawockeez were great as always.

Now cheering for either Brandon or Kayla to take the crown!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 31, 2009)

I wa completely shocked that Evan is in instead of Ade.  Guess Evan is a crowd fav because of his personality?

I so want Kayla to win!  She has been amazing through the entire season!!


----------



## Manda-la (Jul 31, 2009)

Omg this is my fantasy top 4. I love it. Jeanine better win she really deserves it. I really hope Brandon doesn't win it. Not that I've anything against him, I'd just prefer if any of the others won. I don't think Evan will win it as much as I love him, I'm so glad he got top 4


----------



## cmariemac (Aug 1, 2009)

I am really happy that Melissa went home, the top 2 girls are perfect! Kayla has never gotten any bad remarks from the judges and she always pleases them! Jeanine has had some dances that the judges did not like, but she is getting the most votes from America... I wonder who will be going home next week?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 1, 2009)

^^^Next week is the finale so the winner will be named so no one else is going home.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 7, 2009)

So............what does everyone think of the outcome?  Surprised?


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 7, 2009)

I was, I thought Brandon had it! But I have to give it to Jeanine, the past few weeks esp. the Wed episode this week (last before finale) she really cranked it out!!

Other surprise---what the heck, Evan was 3rd, Kayla 4th??? No, Evan most certainly should have been 4th.


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 7, 2009)

i wanted both to win i love them both im happy that jeanine won if brandon won im happy too lol i just love them both...


----------



## Manda-la (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm so glad Jeanine won! She is so deserving, and totally an inspiration to me. I freaking love her


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 8, 2009)

I am excited with the outcome.   I think that the final two were the right ones.  I can't wait for SYTYCD to start again in September!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 8, 2009)

Not surprised at all as after Wednesday's performances I figured it had to be her or Brandon.  I would have actually preferred it if Kayla would have won as she seems so sweet but she was just out-danced.


----------



## Camnagem (Aug 8, 2009)

Well damn.  I'm not shocked, but disappointed for sure.  It happens almost every season for me though so I'm getting used to it, lol.

Jeanine's a good dancer, no doubt, but I liked others so much more!  Oh well, that's why it's America's favorite dancer, everyone likes something different.

Anyway, psyched about the fall season!!  I can't get enough of this damn show.  Did you guys notice they showed Natalie's departure in the clip show for the finale?  I found that interesting, and I didn't notice any others from that stage.  I'm still hoping she comes back and makes it to the actual performance shows in the fall, that girl is special. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also think the hip hop this season was garbage for the most part!  I think they'll make sure to put at least one solid street dancer/hip hopper in the top 20 next time, just for that reason alone.  I enjoy lyrical hip hop, but I really missed the hard hitting, dirty, funky, in your face style this time around.

Oh well, enough blabbing about SYTYCD, time to go obsess about make-up!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 8, 2009)

I am stoked that there will be a fall season this year - no more months of waiting for the next go round.  This show never gets old for me - bring on the new SYTYCD class!






I really wanted Janette to win (and she should have been in the finale, what is wrong with you America?), but Jeanine danced her ass off and indeed "peaked at the right time" like the judges said.  Kudos to her!

And I agree Camnagem - let's have some dirty, grimy hip hop in this next round.  They did not even do Krump this season!  If they are raising the bar for the other dance styles, then raise it for hip hop, too.


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 9, 2009)

I just watched the finale and could not be happier with the outcome. Congratulations to Jeanine and also to Brandon for making it that far. I was really happy that the two of them made the final 2. I really liked Jeanine from the start and felt that when she was with Philip she really did not get a chance to show us what she was capable of. The partnership was kind of awkward in that she was so great and he was not that good. It wasn't until he was eliminated that I thought that she started to stand out more on her own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was totally shocked that Evan beat Kayla though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wasn't going for either of them but dayummm. I didn't think he was that good and honestly I am also shocked that he made it that far! Especially to beat Ade who was like some sort of dancing Greek God up there. He was absolutely amazing.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 9, 2009)

^^^ Agreed. Evan is sweet and great in his own style - but for him to beat out Ade?


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 17, 2009)

The new fall season has started!  Who else is watching?

Personally, I would love to fast forward through all the audition shows - cannot wait until the performance shows begin.  I LOVE this show!


----------



## carandru (Sep 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_The new fall season has started!  Who else is watching?

Personally, I would love to fast forward through all the audition shows - cannot wait until the performance shows begin.  I LOVE this show!_

 
Totally agree.  In fact, I do fast forward through them on DVR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Super excited for the performances .


----------



## gigglegirl (Sep 17, 2009)

darn i like watching the seasons right from the beginning....ive missed a couple already?? oh well, set the pvr for the rest of the season.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 17, 2009)

Carandru - I fast forward the auditions too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A 2 hour audition show only takes me about 20 minutes to watch.


----------



## Camnagem (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm watching - I love this show! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did any of you see the krumper guy (I think he was from Philly)? Damn, he was amazing!! I was so glad to hear he's had some training in other areas of dance, he could be GREAT to watch in the top 20 if he makes it!

Gigglegirl - You haven't missed much yet, only a few one-hour audition shows so far. What they're showing of the auditions isn't as good/entertaining as past years...probably because of the short turn over time for this season. Oh well, I'm sure the actual show will be great as usual!

I can't wait for the performance shows to start. Bring it on!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 27, 2009)

That krumper was amazing - never seen anyone do that dance style so well - except of course Lil C and his crew.

I hope he makes it!


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 7, 2009)

Did any of you see the toenail thing? GROSS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the episode tonight is the first Vegas callback. I'm so excited!!! The performance shows are right around the corner!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 8, 2009)

Yay for Vegas week!!

And yes, saw the toenail thing....*shudder*

Cannot WAIT for the performance shows.


----------



## Monica (Oct 11, 2009)

Ive been DVR'ing it and watching religiously this season, New Orleans auditions were the best so far for me... I cant wait for all the drama and melt downs during Vegas week!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope Russell (I think that is his name), the krumper, makes the top 20!!


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 12, 2009)

Me too Rach!! It looks like he's holding his own so far with Vegas week, yay!

Have you guys noticed Nigel's haircut? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He looks so different, it cracks me up when they show him!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 15, 2009)

^I love Nigel but I HATE his new haircut. It makes him look sick or something. It also looks like he lost a bunch of weight so perhaps that is whats putting me off. 

I really hope the Krumper gets into the top 20 as well as the gorgeous Russian goddess he was paired with for the ball room section of Vegas week. She is so amazing and gorgeous, I love her already and think she will be a fierce competitor.

I'm so excited that we get a new season already. Bring it onnnn!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 15, 2009)

Russell is still in the mix! *prays he makes it to the top 20*


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Russell is still in the mix! *prays he makes it to the top 20*_

 
Me too!!  I can't believe he has no formal training...he is crazy good!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Oct 15, 2009)

I was so sad to hear that Mia Michaels quit the show, it didn't say why but she will be missed.  It was her routines that I looked forward to the most


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pdtb050606* 

 
_I was so sad to hear that Mia Michaels quit the show, it didn't say why but she will be missed. It was her routines that I looked forward to the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Whoa - what??  When was this announced?

That is terrible news indeed.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 15, 2009)

I couldn't find a reason but here are some details...

Mia Michaels Leaves ‘So You Think You Can Dance’  MTV Newsroom


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh noooooooooo!  Mia!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




She will be hugely missed...I wonder what happened?!?  I'm guessing something had to have happened for her to leave mid-season, or is she staying on to finish this round and that's it?

Aww man, I'm so bummed.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 15, 2009)

From the sound of it, I think she has formally resigned, which I guess means no amazing contemporary MM routines in season 6?  *sigh*

I'm sad about this, but I will look on it as an opportunity to hopefully see some other great choreo from other/new contemporary artists this season.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2009)

Russell made it!!!!!!!!

I'm so excited for the performance shows to start.  Still wondering what the situtation is with Mia Michaels and why she pulled out of season 6 after being a big part of the auditions.  I hope her health is OK.


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 22, 2009)

SO excited for Russell!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The ballroom guy is ridiculously hot and his wife totally annoys me for some reason.  She wears way too much fake baked bronzer in the wrong color and looks over bronzed constantly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm sure they'll fix that up when the performance shows start, she's far too pretty for that!

I'm with you Rach, I sure hope Mia's ok.  She said something on the show last night like "Not many things have been going my way lately" when talking to Russell.  I hope there are no health problems, she's such a talented and inspiring woman.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 22, 2009)

An article on the top 20, and the show's format changes for this season:

Fan Fare » Blog Archive » So You Think You Can Dance picks their top 20 | Blogs |


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 22, 2009)

Can't wait for the performances to start!!!


----------



## bea_16 (Oct 22, 2009)

Jakob Karr is amazing! He's my favorite this season and I hate that he wasn't really featured that much.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2009)

How about that Wade Robson opening number last night?

Yay for performance shows!  It's interesting how they are starting the season this time.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 27, 2009)

I have never really watched this show, but yesterday I tuned in. 
I have totally missed out. The Wade Robson was fantastic. 

I have been listening to PPP "On a Cloud" on myspace all day at work. 

I wonder if the married ballroom couple, can she dance with anyone else in that performance I watched the other girl, the whole time, she had more fire.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2009)

Face2mac - you will love this show!

I am looking forward to all the dancers picking their partners and jumping in to the various dance styles and starting the actual competition.  Seems like the talent this season is amazing, so will be interesting to see things unfold.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 27, 2009)

^^Monday, wasn't the regular day, right? because I thought I was going to watch House, and this just happened to be on.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^ yes, there are 2 sort of kick of episodes this week (the next one the judges will vote 2 dancers off) - and then I believe next week is when the normal format starts (performance show one night, and results show the next).


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^I know I was surprised to (I am also a House watcher).  The regular days are Tuesday and Wednesday.  The Tues is the dance and the Wed is normally the kickoff.  This time it is 2 hours tonight and the dance and kickoff are the same night.  Usually people can vote but this time the judges decide the first 2 to go.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_^^^ yes, there are 2 sort of kick of episodes this week (the next one the judges will vote 2 dancers off) - and then I believe next week is when the normal format starts (performance show one night, and results show the next)._

 
Oops...you beat me!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Oct 28, 2009)

I have to ask...why was Russell in the bottom 2 guys??  I thought that he was def better than Kevin at least.  Did you hear all the boos when they announced him?  The other 3 got a couple of boos but the whole crowd booed when Russel's name was called!  Boy has some serious fans (me included).  He's going to do really well once the audience gets to vote.

It was great to see his solo though...he killed it!!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Oct 28, 2009)

a little more info on Mia

Mia Michaels: Why I Left So You Think You Can Dance - PEOPLE TV Watch


----------



## Camnagem (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm so glad to read that there are no health problems or concerns for Mia.  It seems that this was just her time to go and do something new.  I wish her nothing but the best, but I will miss her amazing routines!

As for the dancers...I loved the Monday night show where they got to showcase their skills in their actual styles, that was great.  Loved Wade's routine, so fabulous (Jacob stole the show for me)!!

Tuesday was an interesting first competition night.  Finding out Billy Bell is gone for the season really bummed me out...loved him.  I thought Russell did a pretty damn good job on his Fox Trot and have no idea why he was in the bottom 2 guys...maybe they just wanted to show his solo for more votes from America down the line?  Who knows.  Loved Travis' routine, Dave Scott's hip hop and Sonja's jazz routines!!  Can't wait for more.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_Tuesday was an interesting first competition night. Finding out Billy Bell is gone for the season really bummed me out...loved him. I thought Russell did a pretty damn good job on his Fox Trot and have no idea why he was in the bottom 2 guys...maybe they just wanted to show his solo for more votes from America down the line? Who knows. Loved Travis' routine, Dave Scott's hip hop and Sonja's jazz routines!! Can't wait for more._

 
I hope Billy Bell is OK - so sad to hear that he was ill and had to pull out of the show. From what we had been shown so far -he is an AMAZING dancer. 

Jakob - WOW. Just WOW.

I agree that perhaps the judges intentionally put Russell in the bottom 2 just to see his solo. He is a beast! I just love him, he's just got that "thing".

Loved Sonja's jazz routine. She is so inventine and unique.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 6, 2009)

Okay now What. The. Hell.... I cannot believe that they got rid of Bianca. She was fantastic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The look of heartbreak on her face, her families faces and her fellow dancers faces pretty much summed up how I felt. Bad decision judges.


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 6, 2009)

*Warning: Long post ahead, sorry!*





Random thoughts from this week's episode (which I was pretty iffy about to be totally honest, and I LOVE this show!):

Tennis? Tennis with Hip Hop? Really? Come on now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still adore Russell, he's fabulous.

Damn, Jakob picked ballroom...argh! I can't wait to see him do just about _anything_ else. I don't like Ashleigh, not sure why the judges do. Hmmph.

The Broadway routine...eh. I like Victor and Bianca, but this was just sort of blah for me. Bummer, again!

Nathan and Mollee's Bollywood routine was pretty good. I always love the Bollywood routines, but this wasn't my favorite...it seemed easier maybe? I'm not quite sure, but the last 2 seasons were much better, imo.

Phillip and Channing + Samba = ick. Not much else to say, it looked totally awkward and anything but effortless.

Am I the only one who isn't madly in love with Karen? It feels like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The hip hop routine with Kevin was decent, but I really didn't think she was nearly as fantastic as the judges did. She's a stunning woman, but that doesn't mean she can do no wrong. Kevin however, rocked it out.

I think I'm falling for Legacy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was really great this week, surprisingly so. Kathryn's my favorite girl so far, she's a beautiful emotional dancer. I am absolutely crazy about Stacey's routine, saving that on the DVR for a while!

Oh thank you dance gods...a Wade routine!! I loved the concept, so damn cool. Peter seemed to really grasp the character and shocked the hell out of me, he was really great! Pauline is a great dancer, but didn't seem to pull off the concept as well in my eyes. It's like Pauline was dancing as the character and Peter _was_ the character, who happened to be dancing.

I really liked the Argentine Tango! Ellenore pulled it off like a champ and Ryan is still smoking hot. The routine was totally believable and interesting...loved it.

What did you guys think? Who are your favorites so far?


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2009)

Great recap on last week's performance show, Camnagem.

My favourite thing out of both shows this week was the Dave Scott routine that opened the results show.  HOT.

Loved Nigel's redressing of Nathan and Mollie when they were "saved".  They had better step it up because their showing this week was pretty bad.  

Russell is love.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 20, 2009)

I can't believe they let Channing go over Karen this week.  Not that I'm a fan of Channing necessarily but I would certainly pick her over Karen!  I don't know why the judges keep saving Karen; I personally can't stand her!

Sorry to see Kevin go but there is still Russell and Legacy to represent and they are both better overall dancers than Kevin.

Still LOVING Russell!!


----------



## Camnagem (Nov 20, 2009)

So sick of Karen...really, let her go already! She can go "smolder" somewhere else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm still loving Russell too! He seems like such a genuine and warm person to boot. Love his smile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought Legacy and Kathryn were awesome this week with the paso doble! He's adorable too, loved the video from his childhood and his dad bribing him to dance.


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 27, 2009)

Yay for the top ten!  I am glad that Karen was let go - I think they made the right decision.  I was sad about Victor, though.  Nathan had better step it up, and quickly.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 27, 2009)

I have been over Karen for weeks so I was glad she was finally cut.  I wish they had cut Nathan instead of Victor because Nathan irritates me.  He really needs to grow up...he seems really cocky and it's not a nice trait.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Nov 27, 2009)

Forgot to add...still loving Russell!!


----------



## cmariemac (Nov 28, 2009)

Jakob is the most amazing dancer, his jumps and arabesques are insane! He is my fav so far...


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 7, 2009)

I can't believe we are already down to the top 8 - this season is flying by!

Jakob + Ellenore + Sonja = the holy trinity of dance.  Wow, was that jazz routine stellar this past week!  Amazing.

Can't wait for this week.  I am enjoying the season, but I really miss Mia Michaels' routines.


----------



## Kalico (Dec 8, 2009)

We Canadians still get Mia Michaels! Yay!


----------



## Camnagem (Dec 9, 2009)

Rach, that Sonja routine was incredible....loved it.

I'm really missing Mia too.  She had a way of pulling something extra out of the dancers for special moments on stage.

My husband and I look forward to Russell's solos every week now!  He is just spectacularly entertaining to watch.  Each week that passes Jakob seems to get better and better as well.  He's one of the most talented dancers I've ever seen!  He can do no wrong...in any genre of dance.  Truly special performer.  Kathryn is my fave of the girls, really hoping she makes the finals.

I felt so bad for Ashleigh this week, and how adorable was it for Ryan to give out her number after his solo?!?  Awww...what an honestly touching moment.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 9, 2009)

I felt bad for Ashleigh too this week - when the show started I was not very keen on her, but I am really digging her progression.  I wish her luck for tonight.

How fun was Russell's santa solo?  

So, if the finale is next week, looks like there are 6 dancers in the finale instead of 4 as they have been doing previous seasons?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 10, 2009)

^^^I felt the same way about Ashleigh at first as well but am now happy to see her in the finale.  It seems like the season went by really fast as the finale is already next week!  Can't wait to see Ashleigh & Ryan dance together!  Quite the talented family.

Loved Russel as well.  He KILLED the Bollywood number!  It was fantastic!  I would love to see him win the whole thing.  He has by far grown the most out of all of them and seems to put everything into every performance!


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 18, 2009)

Did anyone else think that having only one hour for the performance finale seemed kind of rushed?

I felt bad for Russell getting injured, but was so pleased to see him win!  Go Russell!!!!  I could not be more pleased for him, he deserves it.

This season had some great moments but was not my favourite.  I think my fave season is still season 4 with Katie & Joshua.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 18, 2009)

I agree it was rushed.  So happy that Russell won though...he was my fave all along!

Wonder how soon they will do the next season?


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 19, 2009)

The next auditions start in January - so maybe the next season will be sometime in Spring?  The normal season for this show starts after American Idol ends.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm already wanting the new season to start!  I am so addicted to this show.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 7, 2010)

It's almost back...there is a 2 hour season premiere on May 27th!  I wonder if they are going to have Billy back on the show from last season as he never even got a chance!!


----------



## MzzRach (May 7, 2010)

Very excited for the new season - they alluded to "changing things up" - wonder what the changes will be?

Bring it on!


----------



## Camnagem (May 8, 2010)

I'm totally over the moon excited!!!






I just saw a TV promo and they said that there will only be a top 10 this year, and that top 10 will be paired up with.......past seasons favorites!!!!  In the super-fast flash of people  I saw (for sure): Mark (!!!!), Ade, Russell and Kathryn!  I wonder who else will be coming back?  Also, Mia was there!  Judging earlyish rounds it looked like, but hopefully we'll actually get to see more of her amazing work this season (fingers crossed).

Oh, I'm SO so excited, did I mention that already?!?


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2010)

Season 7 preview can be found here: FOX Broadcasting Company: So You Think You Can Dance

They're mixing it up!

Mia's back!

Starts this Thursday!  I can't wait!  Can you tell?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Right there with you Camnagem.


----------



## coachkitten (May 23, 2010)

I love SYTYCD!  I love that they are brining back the some of the old favorites. 

Does anyone know why Mary Murphy left?  I am excited to have Mia back as a judge.


----------



## marusia (May 23, 2010)

I love Mia, I can't stand Mary Murphy...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGG  GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I need tylenol after hearing her scream. This is definitely one of my favorite shows that I can't miss!


----------



## Camnagem (May 24, 2010)

Can't wait for Thursday!

I couldn't find any info on why Mary left, but it did say she'd be choreographing for season 7. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So glad this show is back for the summer (the fall season timing felt so off to me).  Anyway...excited!


----------



## Camnagem (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't want to spoil it for anyone who hasn't watched the selection show yet.

So, I'll just say...I'm very excited about who they picked, and can't wait to watch the "get to know them" performance show on Thursday night!


----------



## marajode (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Camnagem* 

 
_No spoilers for anyone who hasn't watched the selection show yet.

I'll just say...I'm very excited about who they picked, and can't wait to watch the "get to know them" performance show on Thursday night!_

 

I have to say, I'm really liking this years' dancers.  I have mixed feelings about bringing back past dancers... but we'll see.
I am looking forward to thursday's show too!

I just love this show!


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

I watch this show too.  I still have to catch up on last night's episode.  I was watching the Blackhawks.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 12, 2010)

That's all I gotta say right now.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 12, 2010)

I am really glad that the past dancers are only there for help.  I thought when I first heard that they would be competing as well and that just would not be fair.  Glad they are giving the new group a fair shot!


----------



## Camnagem (Jun 13, 2010)

Mia's routine...with those 3 guys...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh man, it was just awesome.

Also, I love Mark and I'm so glad he's back for this.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 13, 2010)

So excited for this season. The only thing that would make it utterly perfect is if Russell came back as one of the all stars.  I love that guy!

But seriously, I am super excited and cannot wait for the new eps this week when the competition gets under way.


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 4, 2010)

I love Alex! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm super glad the tap girl's finally gone.  She had such an affected/fake personality, imo.

Really happy with some of the routines so far, and the solo work from the contestants this year is pretty great.  Excited for the next episode...2 routines each!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 8, 2010)

Soooo upset about Alex!  He is by far my fav and I will be totally bummed if he is out.  He's the frontrunner in my opinion.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 8, 2010)

Get better Alex!  I hope he did not rupture his Achilles, because if he did, he is out for sure.  

Jose is sweet, but I just do not get the judges' utter infatuation with him.  I was glad Cat stood up for Adechike when the judges were criticing his Bollywood number - they clearly have a soft spot for Jose.  Which is fine, that is their perogative, but it still seems off to me.


----------



## Camnagem (Jul 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Get better Alex!  I hope he did not rupture his Achilles, because if he did, he is out for sure.  

Jose is sweet, but I just do not get the judges' utter infatuation with him.  I was glad Cat stood up for Adechike when the judges were criticing his Bollywood number - they clearly have a soft spot for Jose.  Which is fine, that is their perogative, but it still seems off to me._

 
I am SO bummed and heartbroken for Alex! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Rach, I totally agree about Jose.  I'm not quite sure why they're all losing their minds over him.  Clueless actually.  I loved Cat stepping in for Adechike...and, she was right!

Voting this year is so off to me.  I can't imagine how Billy and Robert and even Ashley this week keep ending up in the bottom.  I think a large portion of the voting audience has shifted to tweens...sigh.

I hope Alex comes back next season.  He's such a gorgeous dancer with a great humble, gracious personality to boot.  I already miss him!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 11, 2010)

It was so sad when they told the news about Alex.  You could see how much it hurt him to have to leave the show.  He is such an awesome dancer I hope this injury and the surgery do not affect his dancing at all!  That would be devastating as he is such a beautiful dancer!


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 19, 2010)

So many injuries this season!  I feel so bad for Ashley.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 30, 2010)

What a rollercoaster ride this season has been.....and last week, no eliminations, and this week, Billy and Jose gone.

Will be interesting to see how the finale works this year with the new format.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Aug 6, 2010)

I feel bad for Adechike.  It seems like almost every week the judges had it in for him.  I just knew he would be the one going home this week.  I am personally routing for Robert.  The other 2 are fabulous dancers as well but just to...Barbie & Ken for me!!  Robert has been consistently fabulous every week!!


----------



## Camnagem (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm rooting for Robert too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think Mia's comment of him being the Prince is perfect...he really looks and acts like some Disney version of Prince Charming.  I just love his dancing, and his personality even more!

I'm not sure how much of a chance either of the other finalists have against near boy band fame Kent, but I'm so glad Robert made it to the final...he deserves it!

ETA: Nigel's dancing again in the finale...yay?


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 8, 2010)

I hope we get some Wade Robson routines in the finale, and something from Sonja too.

I would be really surprised if Kent does not win, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 14, 2010)

What did you all think of the finale and outcome?


----------



## Camnagem (Aug 14, 2010)

I was really surprised that Lauren pulled out the win!

I'm happy for her!  She's a great dancer and showed so much versatility throughout the season.  I was pulling for Robert (just love him), but expected Kent to win by a landslide.

I thought the routine with Ellen instead of Alex was charming, and really liked almost all of the judges/choreographers "favorite picks".  I would have loved to see more Wade this year, but overall...an enjoyable season!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm already ready for the next season......which I assume will not be until next summer.  Boo!

God, I love this show.


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 3, 2011)

Auditions are on now for season 8, coming this summer:  http://www.inthisweek.com/view.php?id=2441419

  	I cannot wait for the new season!


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 25, 2011)

Season 8 is amazing so far.  Who else is watching?


----------

